# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Test per sy

## hot_prinz

Ke e shifni ne kete fotografi?

----------


## Aferim

Britney Spears?

----------


## ermela sweet

Albert anjshanjin dhe carli caplin

----------


## Aferim

> Albert anjshanjin dhe carli caplin


Ajnshtajn s'ka mundesi te jete, ndersa Çarli Çaplin po.

----------


## Nete

Merlin Monro...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Bujar Nishanin.

----------


## hot_prinz

Ketu vjen zgjidhja, mbi fotografine e Monroes eshte skicuar Einsteini:

 - Albert Einsteini, kush e shef kete, i ka syte n'rregull,
 - Marylin Monroe, kush e shef vetem kete, ose syte nuk e kane fokusuar mire fotografine ose ka probleme me sy,

Ata qe shofin vetem Einsteinin, per ta pare Monroen duhet zvogeluar dhe turbulluar shume syte.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Nete (05-04-2015)

----------


## Nete

Hot kend po e sheh ti  :ngerdheshje:

----------

hot_prinz (05-04-2015)

----------


## hot_prinz

Nete sherbete, une e shof Einsteinin  :perqeshje: ,
por kete e zbulova une se nese i xvogloj syte ma shume se kinezet dhe e shperqendroj fokusin e syve,
dmth edhe nese i trubulloj syte shume, atehere humb kontura e Einsteinit dhe mbetet vetem Monroe.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Ashtu edhe une e kam zbuluar nese i mbyll syte 70%  :buzeqeshje: 

Ja edhe nje,kjo mace apo shkone larte apo poshte ?

----------

hot_prinz (05-04-2015)

----------


## hot_prinz

Maca shkon te poshte.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

Mua me duket se nalt hahahaha.

te shohim tjeret.

----------


## ermela sweet

O zot dhe pse me suze do te thot qe un I paskem syt top qe pash enshtanjin ahahahah . Mu mduket sikur kjo macja po ecen drejt

----------

Nete (05-04-2015)

----------


## hot_prinz

Maca shko poshte per keto arsye:

- Hija e maces poshte kembes, projektohet nga drita larte, po te ishte e kunderta hija s'do dukej ne shkalla,
- Arqitektura e vijes se kulmit te shkallave, shifet vetem nga poshte, ne te kunderten njeriu s'mund lan shkallat me uje pa mbete uje,
- Muri tek fillimi i shkallave perputhet kur maca ec shkallave poshte.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Nete (05-04-2015)

----------


## hot_prinz

> O zot dhe pse me suze do te thot qe un I paskem syt top qe pash enshtanjin ahahahah . Mu mduket sikur kjo macja po ecen drejt


Karamela, jooo kjo do t'thote se i ke suzet n'rregull, 
e shiqove foton pa suze?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Nete (05-04-2015)

----------


## Nete

Aha  :buzeqeshje: .........

----------

hot_prinz (05-04-2015)

----------


## hot_prinz

Cake njo Nete shirbete.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Nete (05-04-2015)

----------


## Nete

Cake.. se kam mbetur duke e pare macen ca thonin poshte e ca larte :pa dhembe: 

Njeri tha jam mjeshter i shkalleve,maca po shkone larte :perqeshje: :

----------


## toni54

po ajshtjanin e shof ....po normal edhe monro duket ...

----------


## ermela sweet

Hahhahaha me syze e pash ne fakt

----------

